# Protecting your photos



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Since we've recently discovered that some people/businesses have no problem stealing photos of our Havs for their personal use, we might be wise to find ways to prevent it. 

One way, is by inserting a watermark on the picture before posting it in any public site or gallery. I will let others who have done this explain it as I'm not familiar with how to do it or what programs work best.

You can also add a signature, your name maybe, or the Havanese's name, maybe a symbol of some kind. Depending on what software you use to upload your pictures on to your computer, you might be able to simply add text right there in that same program. 

If I wish to alter any pictures, I use Paint Shop Pro version 8. I open the photo in there and add text.

I am sure there are others who have better suggestions so please post your ideas. It is a shame that we can't simply post pictures of our furbabies (or of anything for that matter), without the fear they will be used without permission for purposes that are less than honorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ditto Marj!I took off my avatar and signature as those are visible to anyone even non-members.So are all pictures in the gallery.I had never put photos there,so that was a non-issue for me.I have not been able to figure out how to use my kodak program to know if it has that capability or not.Till I get something figured out---I will be dog-free.eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I noticed your missing avatar and signature earlier today, Julie. I'm sad to see Quincy go.  I've always so enjoyed seeing him atop that moped! I hope you figure something out soon! I'm gonna miss the little guy.... :eyebrows: , but I don't blame you one bit.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I miss him too! It is too bad we have to do this because of some jerk.







:brick: 
Marjrc your program sounds great but I have a Mac. My photoshop died this weekend (great timing!) so I case I have to get another. Any MAC users have a suggestion for a good program?
Sally


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> Till I get something figured out---I will be dog-free.eace:


Email them to me I'll fix them for you and you can re-post them. I miss seeing Q & V too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmmmm, might be tough for me. Some of my appliances are still blinking 12:00!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Email them to me I'll fix them for you and you can re-post them. I miss seeing Q & V too.


So Debbie, want to let us know what your 'secret' is in doing this? 

I am missing the avatars too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug:I know you will Debbie---Thank you...I was just hoping to be able to figure out a way on my own.My kodak easy share software has a place where you can add text...I did:laugh:---Then who knows where it goes?It doesn't show up on the picture?Crazy!:crazy:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I just got Adobe Photoshop Elements but can't find out how to put one on yet. Any ideas or help welcome


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess I am not as fired up as some of you because I am SO used to this. Its a big deal I agree, but not always preventable. Imagine having your CLIENTS who you are charging steal them off your website then never order anything. 
As a photographer, this is something we have been dealing with a while. 

We basically now just work it into our pricing, knowing some people will steal images. 

I would just keep an eye out and we will find people who do it. To stop posting photos would be a shame.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I guess I am not as fired up as some of you because I am SO used to this. Its a big deal I agree, but not always preventable. Imagine having your CLIENTS who you are charging steal them off your website then never order anything.
> As a photographer, this is something we have been dealing with a while.
> 
> We basically now just work it into our pricing, knowing some people will steal images.
> ...


*
*I agree I love seeing everyone's photos!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

We should just password protect the pics.


Derek


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

marjrc said:


> So Debbie, want to let us know what your 'secret' is in doing this?
> 
> I am missing the avatars too.


There is no really secret, the photo editing programs that I have played with, you just write what you want on the picture, and save it in "jpeg" format.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree with Melissa. It's done all the time. Heck, I see many people linking to other people's graphics all the time without acknowledging the artist. It's not really any different. Someone took the time to create that graphic.

If you don't want it shared, put some text across it that identifies it as yours and makes it undesirable to someone else. I am pretty sure that any of you that have MS Windows on your computer have "Paint" in the Accessories section of your Programs. You can always open the image in Paint and print a word or a name across it and save it as a jpg or jpeg.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I think that is a good Idea to put someting across your picture that is how most scams are done they just copy a picture and that is it,It wont keep it from happening but it might slow it down some.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Maybe like a copyright program that makes the pic unuseable when you copy it or try to save it to a file like an anti-theft program for a car when you steal the stereo system it shuts down the unit.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> There is no really secret, the photo editing programs that I have played with, you just write what you want on the picture, and save it in "jpeg" format.


Well I know how to do that!!! LOL I thought maybe you were going to do something else, something 'wild' and 'fancyshmancy' to Julie's pics so I HAD to ask!! lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj,
Debbie had offered to help me get something across Quincy's pix,since she had the software/program.She is just very nice!:hug:

Or she knows I'm computer handicapped!ound::suspicious:ound:???????????


----------

